# Permanent Pt Sr. Security Assistant, Aux Office of Housing, Residence Safety Boston University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, PART time.


*Permanent Pt Sr. Security Assistant, Aux Office of Housing, Residence Safety*
Boston University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 09/25/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Tracking Code*
22500121080917

*Job Description*
Boston University is looking for customer-service oriented individuals Responsibilities include: to join our Housing, Residence Safety team. You will get to interact with students and other guests of the University, and be an integral part of this bustling residential community! This is a great opportunity to obtain a part time position within the University and take advantage of our part time benefits package, which includes generous health, dental, retirement, and more!
*Responsibilities:*

Monitor access of residents and guests to the large residences on campus
This includes enforcing the Guest and other University policies and verify guest passes for accuracy
Confiscate misused, damaged, or altered forms of identification
Notify the proper authorities in the event of an emergency such as fire, crime, or medical problems
Communicate incidents and concerns, using the phone or radio equipment, to other departmental representatives
Write complete, concise, and accurate Incident and Fire Alarm Reports
Remain alert to surroundings at all times
Act as a front line representative of the University, providing information, direction and assistance to residents, guests and staff
Monitor the video displays for improper activities
Report any equipment related malfunctions to the supervisor on duty or to the Residential Safety Office
Attend at least two training sessions per year
Consult and review the Operations Manual on a regular basis
*Required Skills*
High School Diploma or equivalent

Excellent communication, writing, and customer service skills

One to three years of experience as a security assistant or related experience working with the public

*This is a part time position, operating on a 20 hours per week, fixed schedule
_Please note all newly hired staff and faculty will need to be in compliance with Boston University’s COVID-19 Vaccination and Booster __Requirement__ within 30 days of date of hire. You must upload your vaccine documentation or request a medical or religious exemption (__instructions__). For further information on the University’s response to COVID-19, please visit the __COVID-19 Resources__ site.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, military service, pregnancy or pregnancy-related condition, or because of marital, parental, or veteran status. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.
Please note all newly hired staff and faculty will need to be in compliance with Boston University’s COVID-19 Vaccination and Booster __Requirement__ within 30 days of date of hire. You must upload your vaccine documentation or request a medical or religious exemption (__instructions__). For further information on the University’s response to COVID-19, please visit the __COVID-19 Resources__ site.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, military service, pregnancy or pregnancy-related condition, or because of marital, parental, or veteran status. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._
*Position Type*
Part-Time


----------

